# The Club - Olympia



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

I could not resist.




























I nearly bought a Club while living in Switzerland. It was at a Saturday market in Vevey, but I knew I would be leaving the country in a few months. I really wanted to get it but had to pass. It was a bargain, too. Regretted it since.

Now I can take my Cremina to work! Seems a shame to part the pair, though...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, what a great pair and taking the Cremina into work. Clearly, you believe in slumming it!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Very nice indeed ....


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Lovely levers,


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Just love those levers. Every one is so unique!


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Just love those levers. Every one is so unique!


How true!

I have owned my Cremina long enough to know everything about it, all its sounds and nuances. The Club is similar to the Cremina in many ways and very different in just as many other ways. For example, the pressurestat on the Club has a much wider deadband, which seemed disconcerting at first, but given its much larger capacity seems to make sense. The group on the Club heats up differently than the Cremina, too. Maybe that is obvious. The shots are similar in many ways, but using a spring adds another twist. Even the way the Club was assembled requires learning new things.

I could make coffee much easier and quicker, perhaps better, but I enjoy the interaction with levers. That's the whole point.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Amazing pair, did you restore them yourselves or bought them in good condition? Where can someone find these machines?


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

They look stunning. Jealous.


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

charris said:


> Amazing pair, did you restore them yourselves or bought them in good condition? Where can someone find these machines?


The 1970 Cremina is restored, although it was partly in bits when it was brought to life from the recesses of a Swiss shop.

The 1979 Club just arrived, so I am learning it. Although it was supposedly serviced in 2010, it is going to need a complete going-through. It works but has been somewhat neglected for a few years. Cosmetically, however, it is in very good condition.

Where can you find vintage Creminas and Clubs? Good question. They sell in the USA fairly regularly on forums and eBay USA. You can sometimes find them on German eBay or on http://www.kaffee-netz.de. Ebay Italy sometimes has one, but you mostly have to keep your cyber ear to the ground and wait.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking fantastic, great pics.


----------



## Deanmp (Mar 16, 2021)

Beautiful pairing!


----------

